#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-22
<FloodBot1> multi_io, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Pumpkin-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-23
<FloodBot1> Ghoul_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> multi_io: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> skfin, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Guest99878, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> skfin_, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> TimR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> TimR: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-24
<FloodBot1> Ghoul_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> naxil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> naxil: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Transfusion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-25
<FloodBot1> Zeev_i, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Zeev, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> Zeev, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot1> Zeev: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ubottu, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> nyquist_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> regdul, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> regdul: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Paddy_NI, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> Paddy_NI: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ShooterMG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> olegb_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot1> designbybeck_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> olegb_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> sijin_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot1> owo_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> foxbuntu`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Desimat0r_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> PartyBot1: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> fooldrew: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> plasticb1y, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> LtHummus_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> quuxman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Dykam`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> exogen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> exogen: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> nullr0ut3d, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> kirkland`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> alexwhitman_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> tefter, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> Dykam`: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> YaSiN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> tefter: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> dcmorton_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> altin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot2> nullrouted, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> lilstevie_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> altin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> dcmorton, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> sam_one, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot3> nullrouted, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> nullrouted, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> lilstevie_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> lilstevie_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot3> dcmorton, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> dcmorton, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> HinoDriver, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> drrob1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> drrob1: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> cloneman_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> smithkm, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> Emmalee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> __Co_lutu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> WoodyWoodPaker, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> Lorna, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> IknewMyName, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot1> NashaiKhusRa, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Lady_Soul, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> FiLmiHeRo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> jikwjy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Gibsson, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot1> spence, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot1> spence: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Transfusion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> c|oneman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot1> lilstevie, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> sam_one, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-26
<FloodBot1> nullrouted, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> nullrouted, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Myrtti: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> altin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> altin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> rgreening, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> kirkland, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> kirkland: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<PartyBot1> kirkland: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu-release-party to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> PartyBot1: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> QJT, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
 * genii-around ponders 6.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-27
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> Transfusion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-28
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> fooldrew: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> fooldrew: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> stephCoue, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> stephCoue: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
